# Figures for passenger cars



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here I am with a pot of 1:50 scale figures for populating my passenger cars, and when I go to put them in...

I tried both the 1:50 and 1:100 figures. My assessment is that the perfect size would probably be 1:64 size if I could find them.

Here's the RailKing Amtrak passenger car I'm working on.










Here's the figures sitting in the seats. Note that with the 1:50, you have to amputate their legs, and with the 1:100, they can't really sit back in the seats.










And here's a level view of the window with them inside. As you can see, the 1:50 is clearly too big, and the 1:100 is too small.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

looks like a kid in the front and Andre the giant in the seat behind him lol


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

maybe 1/35


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought you were going to try HO size?
What do one of those beep people look like in there?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't found the intermediate figures, I'm thinking along the lines of 1:64 would probably be about right. BEEP people are bigger than the big guy, so that's a non-starter.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

You might try the bag of peeps from MTH - Portlines claim they are closer to 1:64 than 1:48. Otherwise the ebay shippers are all wanky - OO seems close, if you trust their broken english and metric equivalents. 

HTH


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've ordered a lot of the OO-scale figures, we'll see how they look. The MTH figures are way too expensive if you want them painted, I don't look forward to painting all those figures myself.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> ...The MTH figures are way too expensive if you want them painted, I don't look forward to painting all those figures myself.


I agree on the cost - the trick with the naked ones is having your niece tackle them .


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Aside from your people problem, that is a cool looking passenger car!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks, the people issue will be solved, and the rest of the Amtrak cars will get people and LED lighting. It's the "when" I'm working on.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

What about in between of 1/72? I dunno, just a thought?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

dannyrandomstate said:


> What about in between of 1/72?


If there's a joke there, I don't get it.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

1:72 scale figures.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have some 1:75 figures coming, we'll see if they're the right size. 1:100 are too small, and 1:50 are too big, so I'm hoping these will be _just right_.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That's what i was kind of getting at with the in between thing.  Hopefully those work out for ya!


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

So how did those OO work out? And how do they measure out - always looking for a better source for the right sized people...perhaps a link if they were right?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I did get them, and they appear to be about the right size. I haven't actually installed them yet, been distracted by other projects, but I'm going to get on it soon. 

Here is the link to the ones I found: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Set-100...cale-/390406423864?ssPageName=ADME:L<img src=

And here's a picture of one I quickly slid into the car to see if it looked OK. The picture is kinda' dark, I just snapped it with my phone.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd say that's about right. 

And that purple is a lovely shade too!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, she was selected for her colorful outfit.


----------



## prr2818 (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice John, Glad to see you found a working size for the car.

Dennis
PRR2818

Piscataway, NJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

She looks like a Elvis impersonator from what I see of the blurry window shot.

Nice size though, I see that they took your best offer for them John.
Would you mind telling me how low they went? $15? Did you try $10?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I didn't try $10, perhaps I should. I think I'll order some more and see if they take $12.


----------

